

Silicon Valley VP charged in elaborate Lego scheme - boh
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/05/22/BA8Q1OLVVD.DTL

======
jaredsohn
Although the scheme involved legos, the fact that they are legos had nothing
to do with how the scheme worked.

It would be more proper to say this is a "fake barcode" scheme.

------
slantyyz
Based on the headline, I thought Lego scheme was some new buzzword scam that I
hadn't heard of yet, but no, this is really about Lego.

------
joezydeco
Man, HN is slacking. This story has been beat to death on Mefi and Reddit over
the last two days.

